
Google's DeepMind and Oxford are working on a lip-reading system - xbmcuser
http://www.businessinsider.com/deepmind-and-oxford-reads-lips-2016-11?IR=T&r=US&IR=T
======
77pt77
Actual paper:

[https://arxiv.org/abs/1611.05358](https://arxiv.org/abs/1611.05358)

------
sharemywin
that would be a good system to add to google glasses...or tiny drones with
cameras...

